# 26th April Durham, Lost World of British Communism



## The Black Hand (Apr 20, 2007)

Thursday 26th April 2007, 530pm, Durham University History Department, 43 North Bailey, Seminar Room 1.

Roundtable on Raphael Samuel's The Lost World of British Communism (Verso, 2006) - a collection of the original articles from New Left Review, 1985-87.
Speakers: 
Kevin Morgan (Manchester): Histories of British Communism
Lawrence Black (Durham): The lost world of young Conservatism
Alison Light (Newcastle): discussant

This event is organised by the Institute of Advanced Studies and the Modern British Studies Seminar (MoBSS), see - http://www.dur.ac.uk/ias/events/other/mobss For more information, please contact either lawrence.black@durham.ac.uk or gidon.cohen@durham.ac.uk


----------

